# Scripture Memorization



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

How do you memorize scripture? How do you choose which verses/sections to memorize? Do you focus more on word for word memorization or knowing what the passage is addressing and where it is located (or both)? I have heard the memorization of scripture advocated many times in my life yet I have never heard how this should be done. I know repetition is the key to learning anything, especially memorizing anything.

I ask because this is one of the many areas that I feel inadequate. I can discuss theology at great lengths with people but too often have to consult my concordance to teach it biblically. Also I know SM will improve my prayer life greatly, the few passages I do have memorized are often the subjects of my prayer and thanksgiving. 

Any advise is appreciated, especially that of brothers and sisters who have put much of God's word to memory.


----------



## Soonerborn (Aug 6, 2008)

I began memorizing scripture several years ago when I was hooked up with a Navigator style ministry. I learned literally dozens and dozens of scripture verses by memory. They were grouped topically, ie the "anxiety" verses, the "money" verses, the "suffering" verses, etc, etc. 

Although learning scripture is never bad, my main problem with this method was a lot of the verses were taken out of their historical context to fit the "topic". 

As I became more reformed in my theology, I have shifted my memory "style" and am committed to memorizing books of the bible. This way, an individual verse cannot be taken out of context. For example, I have been working on Ephesians for several weeks and have memorized Chapter 1 and am moving unto Chapter 2 now. Obviously, it takes me months to learn a book but for me personally, I am enjoying this method. I may change later down the road but that is my plan for now.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 6, 2008)

> As I became more reformed in my theology, I have shifted my memory "style" and am committed to memorizing books of the bible. This way, an individual verse cannot be taken out of context. For example, I have been working on Ephesians for several weeks and have memorized Chapter 1 and am moving unto Chapter 2 now. Obviously, it takes me months to learn a book but for me personally, I am enjoying this method. I may change later down the road but that is my plan for now.



This is the method I have been doing lately. I have also just started writing chapter outlines, so that I can perhaps memorize what can be found in certain chapters of the books I am not memorizing word for word, as well. I become quite frustrated at times though and wonder if this is a wise way to memorize.

PS. Glad to see an Okie on the board.


----------



## wturri78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lately, I've been memorizing Psalms (at least, parts of Psalms) using lyrical versions from the Book of Psalms for Singing, used in the Orthodox and Reformed Presbyterian Churches (and maybe others?). I find that music and lyrics are easier to memorize, and stay with me longer. I found the lyrics and tunes online, and I also bought some acapella selections from that psalter so that I can listen in the car (and sign along when nobody is there to suffer through it) and at least know what it should sound like.

The words are lyrical paraphrases of the actual Psalms, of course, but the wording seems fairly faithful to the meanings of the Psalms, if not the actual texts.

Here are some links you might find useful if you want to given it a try. You'll find yourself singing Psalms as you go about your daily routine, which is perhaps a good way to come closer to praying without ceasing, or at least to "redeem the time." If you're good with Latin, there's always Gregorian chant! 

Some links:
Lyrics: MRPC: Psalms for Singing
Tunes: Psalter.org
MP3s ($): Crown and Covenant Publications- Psalms, Psalters, and Psalm-Singing.

Hope you find it useful.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

*Attacking two fronts*

Personally I find verse memorization difficult and tedious. There are no links to anything else. The only exception I have found is in memorizing the Heidelberg Catechism and its verses.

Generally I memorize book by book. I started with Proverbs, then Romans. Pick one Bible for it that has no notes in it and no writing of any kind on any pages. By one from Cambridge as if you buy one type when you need a new one it will have the same page layout. This is VERY important for your mind to take a picture. I use the Cambridge AV typeset in 8pt Petit Medieval Clarendon 1159. For the life of me I can't understand modern versions. I'm lost without the thees & thous. 

METHOD

Pick the same time every day if you can and follow this procedure:


Quiet your mind. Do some deep breathing and just relax. Do this in a comfortable chair.
Open up to the passage you're going to memorize and DON'T read it. Pay attention to the format of the passage. Does the chapter heading start on the left or right page? Left or right column? High, middle, low? Memorize this as it will help you later for recall.
Read the passage out loud (generally no more than the 30 verses per day) 3 to 5 times.
Pay attention to the paragraph markers if there are any. This is why you want a Bible that has a new verse on each line. Those the jumble it all together in the modern paragraph style are worthless for chapter memorization.
Begin with the first 5 to 7 verses. Chunks are your friend. Hold the Bible in your upper left hand field of vision if you are right hand dominant, other side for left hand dominant. Look at the verse. Notice where the punctuation marks are and begin reading. You want to have a mental picture of the words on each side of the column. The layout for Psalm 1 in my Bible is left hand column right page middle. Blessed is the word on the right side of the first line and 'man that' is on the left side. Once you can see these in your mind with your eyes looking up and away from the text, your auditory memory of repeating it will fill in the gaps.
Read each verse about 12 times. Vary between fast reading, medium reading, and slow reading. Yes this is important.
When it comes to the next verse link it to the first by reading the last half of the first and then begin reading the next verse. Then after your 12th time for the 2nd verse do both together until it is locked.
Repeat the process. 30 verse takes about an hour to begin, but after 2 to 3 months your time will drop to around 30 minutes.
You should also do the Concentration Index Drill every day with your memorization Bible. If you don't know it let me know and I'll post it for you.


The following is a link that has a 5 yr Bible memory program. Don't go anywhere else on the site as the guy is a nutter.


http://www.faithfulwordbaptist.org/page8.html


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Aug 6, 2008)

Having grownup in a Baptist elementary school, I memorized a whole lot of the Bible in the King James version. Every Friday morning, each of us had to stand up in front of the class and recite. But after the barage of competing translations that I was expected to study from high school on, I find it hard to remember any verse correctly. I will have to do it all over again.


----------



## SueS (Aug 6, 2008)

Several weeks ago when our pastor was away on vacation the youth director gave the evening message. It was an exhortation to learn scripture. This young man is involved in leading some of the teens in memorization competition. At a recent "nationals" he said he talked to another man who said that he began memorization as a child out of a sense of duty, then as a teen he did it for competition, then as an adult because of the love of it. But recently, he realized that it is a form of worship, repeating the words of God back to Him.


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 6, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> How do you memorize scripture? How do you choose which verses/sections to memorize? Do you focus more on word for word memorization or knowing what the passage is addressing and where it is located (or both)? I have heard the memorization of scripture advocated many times in my life yet I have never heard how this should be done. I know repetition is the key to learning anything, especially memorizing anything.
> 
> I ask because this is one of the many areas that I feel inadequate. I can discuss theology at great lengths with people but too often have to consult my concordance to teach it biblically. Also I know SM will improve my prayer life greatly, the few passages I do have memorized are often the subjects of my prayer and thanksgiving.
> 
> Any advise is appreciated, especially that of brothers and sisters who have put much of God's word to memory.



Bryan,
If you want an interesting kind of challenge,I suggested this in a bible study.
Pick out a book in the bible,one that you enjoy. Let's say you select Ephesians. Take out 6 pages from a notebook one page for each chapter.
With your bible closed try to write out whatever you can from the book.
Can you remember anything from chapter 1, anything from2 etc.
Most might remember 1:3-11 or eph 2;8,9, 10
Try Philipians, only 4 boxes or start small Pick out Jn 6, or Jn 8.
If you are having trouble, first try to think of the outline of the book chapter by chapter, then some of the verses might come to mind.
If you are doing well get a whole notebook and try to recreate the NT.
Get another note book for the OT/ most of us would have trouble filling one notebook from both testaments
It will let you know where you stand, and perhaps suggest where you might want to set a goal. See if you can mentally walk through a book, don't wimp out and take Jude
Start with your favorite section and see how much you can actually present.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 6, 2008)

*Concentration Index Drill*

It occurred to me that some here might not know of it and I should probably list it.

Tools:

1 - silent countdown timer
2 - pad and pencil
3 - your memorization Bible

Steps:


Pick a quite spot and open your Bible to the area you are memorizing from or doing your Bible reading from. Get relaxed and comfortable.
Set the countdown timer to three minutes.
Start the timer and begin reading.
Every time you are distracted, put a check mark on the notepad and say aloud, I will not be distracted by that again. (Silly I know, but it works.)
After the countdown timer goes off count up the check marks.
Repeat the process until you can read three minutes with no check marks. Be honest with yourself.
Once you have hit three minutes, add time by 2 minute increments. After your first week of doing it daily, 6 days, you will be able to read for 13 minutes with no distractions. After the first week it will take you longer to add time.

You should be able to build up to anywhere from 55 to 65 minutes. You will have a greater retention of everything you read during that time. This will also help memorization.


----------

